# Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro



## Phaneroptera (8. Mai 2017)

*Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hi.

Ich werde die Tage das erste mal in meinem Leben eine Wasserkühlung verbauen - eine Alphacool Eisbär 280. Und wie im Titel erwähnt kommt das dann in mein Dark Base 900.

Nun habe ich zwar viel Erfahrung mit Luftkühlung, jedoch keine mit dicken Radiatoren, Schläuchen und dem dadurch veränderten Airflow im Gehäuse.

Wo sollte man den Radiator am besten verbauen? Die Schläuche sind ja nicht sehr lang, also gibt es ja nicht viele Möglichkeiten, oder? Ich hätte ihn einfach an die Decke gesetzt, aber da spricht wohl dagegen, dass man dann ja aufgewärmte Luft durch das Teil jagt.

Die Lüfter werden natürlich gleich ersetzt. Habe eLoops (14-2), Noctua 14er, SW 3 und jede Menge anderer da, also das sollte kein Problem sein.

Also ich bräuchte einfach ein paar Tips, wie ich den Radiator gut platzieren kann, damit er meinen i7-7700k (auf einem MSI Z270 Gaming M7) zähmen kann und wie ich danach den restlichen Airflow gestalten könnte.

Wie gesagt, die einfachste Variante wäre wohl Radiator oben (wo sonst 2 Exhaust sitzen) und Gehäuse-Airflow dann "nur noch" durch 2 x 140 vorne und 1 x 140 hinten.

Ich kann ansonsten noch maximal einen Lüfter im Boden und einen dritten vorne installieren, wenn es nötig ist. Zu Bedenken ist auch, dass 3 der HDD/SSD-Einschübe vorne Platz haben müssen.

Das Gehäuse hat zwar in der Theorie extrem viel Platz für Radiatoren, aber in der Praxis sieht das für mich eher eingeschränkt aus.

Und als Zusatz-Frage: Ich hatte noch nie Wasser im PC, habe es bisher lieber vermieden. Für mich ist da die offensichtliche Angst des WaKü-Anfängers da, dass es irgendwo tropft und es zu einer Katastrophe kommt. Haben die Alphacool Eisbären da schon (sind ja relativ neu) einen guten oder schlechten Ruf? Oder sind meine Bedenken von Vorgestern und bei einer modernen, hochwertigen AiO (was die Eisbären wohl sind, glaube ich mal als Laie) gar kein Thema?

Wäre für Eure Hilfe sehr dankbar, ist Neuland für mich, nachdem ich mich Jahrzehnte lang (erfolgreich) um Wasser im PC gedrückt habe....


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Die Eisbaer AIO Kühlung ist schon ganz anständig, von den Lüftern mal abgesehen, die du ja aber ohnehin tauschen willst.
Den Radiator ausblasend am Deckel zu montieren wäre das einfachste, aber bei dem Case auch nicht ganz unproblematisch.
Problem ist, dass sich die Wärme oben (hinter dem Plastikdeckel) leicht stauen kann und sogar wieder ins Case gedrückt werden kann, da die Schienen oben im Deckel den Radiator nicht abschließen.
Die Beste Kühlung der CPU hättest du vermutlich, wenn der Radiator in die Front kommt und frische Luft ansaugen kann.
Da du offensichtlich genug Lüfter im Case hast, solltest du die zusätzliche Abwärme der CPU auch wieder gut losbekommen.
Welche Grafikkarte hast du? Wenn es eine mit Axiallüfter ist, hast du zusätzlich Warme Luft im Case, die der Radiator im Deckel wiederum auch ansaugen wird -> schlechtere CPU Temperaturen.

Keine Angst vorm Wasser, alles wird gut. Geschmackssache sind die dicken Schnelltrenner.
Lüfter würde ich die eLoops oder die Noctua nehmen, die SW3 haben keinen gut abschließenden Rahmen für Radiatoren.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Grafikkarte ist eine Zotac GTX 1070 Amp Extreme, also da kommt schon noch mal Abwärme. Dann muss ich mal ausmessen, ob das mit der Front passt. Im Deckel wäre natürlich am einfachsten und optisch schicker.

Die be quiet!-Gehäuse haben da eine Schwachstelle, es würde den Silent-Anspruch nicht ruinieren da für etwas mehr Abluft zu sorgen...

edit: Uff, Vorne einbauen ist mit Schläuchen, über-langer Grafikkarte und allem drum und dran sehr schwierig bis unmöglich.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hallo Phaneroptera,
Du solltest keine Probleme haben, den 280mm Radi unterzubringen. Ich würde ihn allerdings in der Front als intake verwenden (so wird die CPU nicht von der GPU gewärmt)
Platz ist da  habe in der Front einen 360mm und oben einen 420mm Radi drin. Das austreten von Flüssigkeit aus AIO Wasserkühlern ist äußerst selten,
da würde ich mir also keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hey, könnte mir einer von Euch vielleicht sagen wie "schlimm" es wäre, den Radiator oben einzubauen? Also mir geht es wirklich um die CPU. Nur diese macht Probleme, also wenn der Radiator oben wirklich sehr viel schlechter wäre, würde ich es vorne machen.

Ich denke mir nur, dass mir dann ja jeglicher frischer Intake fehlt, wenn das alles erst durch den Radiator geht. Ich hätte nur ordentlich viel Exhaust in dem Szenario wenn ich möchte.

edit: Der Radi ist dann quasi "im Gehäuse" und die Lüfter da, wo sie schon immer waren, oder? Die Schläuche reichen soweit ich das sehe, nur optisch ist es nicht so fein.

edit2: Ich könnte meine GTX 1070 auch von Silent auf Kühl umstellen, dann wird da gar nicht soo viel aufgewärmt, die Zotac Extreme ist schon relativ kühl. Aber wie schon von Euch gesagt, im Deckel hat die warme Luft nur diese Schlitze zum Entweichen.

Ach Mensch, da es mir um die CPU geht (nichts anderes wird zu warm) also sollte ich da volle Priorität drauf setzen und ihn vorne einbauen.

Ich möchte mein Dark Base eigentlich nie wieder hergeben... aber dass sowohl Intake als Auch Exhaust durch so viele Barrieren gehindert werden und nur ein paar Löcher da Helfen sollen wird langsam nervig...

*edit3: Ui, wenn ich den Vorne einbaue, könnte ich doch eigentlich problemlos 4 Lüfter im Push/Pull anbringen, oder? Nach innen hin geht das vorne, oben wäre es unmöglich. Push/Pull sollte doch nochmal deutlich mehr bringen oder?

Müssen es bei Push/Pull 4 gleiche Lüfter sein? Ich habe nämlich dummerweise jeweils 3 Noctua und 3 Loops... *


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Wenn es dir rein um die CPU Temperatur geht  dann ist es noch besser wenn du den Radiator als Frontintake verwendest.
So wird die CPU direkt durch die kühl einströmende Außenluf gekühlt, ohne durch die 150 - 180 Watt Abwärme der 1070 gewärmt zu werden.
Schlimm ist es nicht, aber der Radiator bekommt den eben warme Luft und die CPU läuft dann geschätzt 10 - 15 C° Wärmer.

Edit: klar kannst du den Radiator vorne in Push / Pull betreiben . 
Zur Konfigurierung der Lüfter, da solltest du die 2 E-loop als Push einbauen (da sie als Pull eher schlecht funktionieren) und die Noctuas als Pull.


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Um vlt. einen Schnellschuss zu vermeiden:
Klar, der 7700K ist ein Hitzkopf, Großteils bedingt durch die schlechte Wärmeleitpaste zwischen DIE und Heatspreader.
Die Eisbaer wird in so einem Fall nicht deutlich besser sein als ein guter Luftkühler.
Welchen Kühler und welche Temperaturen hast du aktuell?


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Verschiedene Top-Luftkühler (Noctua NH-D15s, Cryorig R1, Noctua NH-C14s, Prolimatech Genesis, etc).

Die Temperaturen sind schlecht (gibt einen Thread im CPU-Forum wenn du Details brauchst) und im Sommer dürfte ich Probleme bekommen bzw. werde ihn sogar herunter takten müssen.

Ich weiß nur all zu gut, dass AiOs den Top-Luftkühlern nicht überlegen sind. Aber es gab gerade bei den neuen Hitzköpfen ein paar Fälle, die meinten mit Wasser wurde es etwas besser, wohl einfach weil die Art der Kühlung anders ist, "stabiler" wenn man so will, denn Kabys springen wie wild.

Ich will nicht köpfen, zu wenig Erfahrung und Angst, es zu versauen.

Diese Sache hier ist einfach ein verzweifelter letzter Versuch. Vielleicht zähle ich zu den glücklichen, bei denen es Besserung bringt, vielleicht (erm, wahrscheinlich) nicht.

Vermeiden is nicht, der Bär liegt schon hier. 

Den konnte ich mir gerade so noch leisten, wenn es garnichts bringt, muss ich anfangen, auf eine gescheite CPU zu sparen oder jemanden in meiner Umgebung finden, der köpft.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Da du mich nach Bildern von meiner push - pull Konfiguration gefragt hast.

Aber bitte nicht mobben weil die Schläuche inzwischen so eklig aussehen (Werden gewechselt wenn Vega kommt)

Edit: kann ich die Bilder nicht nachträglich drehen?


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Danke! Also für die Loops ist das nichts, egal wo man sie hinsetzt gibt es Probleme (außer ich setze den Radiator nach oben und das habe ich ja jetzt ausgeschlossen (wobei ich mir nochmal anschauen muss, wie sehr die Schläuche da "gezerrt" werden, das darf ja auch nicht sein), ich muss in meiner Lüfterkiste mal kramen. 

Sehe ich da auf einem Bild Silent Wings?   Sind die im "Notfall" vielleicht doch brauchbar?


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Die Silentwings 3 funktionieren ... aber sie sind nicht Optimal. Ich wollte einfach keine weiteren 60€ für Lüfter ausgeben.
Sie sind leiser als die Noctuas, tun sich aber auf dem Radiator + Schallbrecher recht schwer.


----------



## Chimera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: EisbÃ¤r 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Die SW3 sind am Radi gar nicht so schlecht, da BQ ja bei denen explizit auf die Anwendung am Radi hin bissel optimiert hat. Hab selber am 280er 2 140mm SW3 und am kleinen 120er Nexxxos 2 120mm SW3, beide Male die HS PWM Version. PCGH hat ja mal nen schönen Test gemacht und den Mythos wegen dem runden Rahmen ziemlich wiederlegt, soooo viel schlechter als all die anderen Lüfis kühlen sie gar nicht. Ich hatte vor den beiden SW3 auch 2 120er Noctua NF-P12 dran und die kühlten bei gleicher Drehzahl (max. 1500 U/min fixiert) nicht 1°C besser, machten dafür aber deutlich mehr Radau für meine Öhrchen.
Von den Eloops sah ich auch schnell ab, da mir deren Geräuschniveau nicht mal im Ansatz passt (ok, nutze bisher nur die 120er, keine 140er). Da ich rundum Shadow Wings und Silent Wings 2 nutze, mussten die Lüfis am Radi min.(!) gleich leise agieren und dies reduzierte die Auswahl schon mal drastisch.  Wenn dir aber eh Kühlung wichtiger ist, dann würd ich schon eher Modelle wie die Noctuas wählen (Kollege schwört auf die Redux P14S 1500 U/min: haben ordentlich Bumms und bieten Reserve für den Sommer). Sind zudem nicht so Dünnschissbraun, sondern grau  Auch nicht schlecht am Radiator sind die Thermaltake Riing (leider etwas teuer) oder dann die Phanteks PH-F140XP und MP. Die MP sind am Radiator ganz gut, aber nicht mal im Ansatz so leise wie ein SW3 
Im Prinzip gibt es nur eine vernünftige Lösung für dieses Problem: testen und vergleichen, alles andere ist nicht wirklich voller Sinn 

Edit: Hier kannst du selbst nachlesen, wie klein das Manko bei den SW Lüfis am Radi ist: Luftertest: Wie schlagen sich Be Quiet Silent Wings auf Radiatoren?. Sicher, wenn einem jedes 0,1-2°C ums verrecken wichtig ist, ja dann sind sie suboptimal.


----------



## EyRaptor (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Kommt aber auch drauf an ob die 1000 u-min SW3 oder die 1600 u-min SW3  140mm Lufis hast.
Im Dark Base 900 (Pro) sind die mit maximal 1000 Umdrehungen pro min verbaut, da geht dann nicht soo viel.


----------



## Chimera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*



EyRaptor schrieb:


> Kommt aber auch drauf an ob die 1000 u-min SW3 oder die 1600 u-min SW3  140mm Lufis hast.
> Im Dark Base 900 (Pro) sind die mit maximal 1000 Umdrehungen pro min verbaut, da geht dann nicht soo viel.



Schrieb ja, hab extra bei beiden die High Speed genommen, um auch im Sommer noch Reserven zu haben. Da meine Wohnung 12h direkte Sonneneinstrahlung hat, erreich ich im Sommer locker an die 40°C in der Hütte und da war mir halt wichtig, dass ich nach oben hin Spielraum hab. Aktuell laufen sie zwar nie mit mehr als 900 U/min, doch besser man hat es als es zu benötigen und nicht zu haben 
Aber eben, schrieb ja auch, dass wenn einem das Maximum an Kühlung wichtiger ist, dann sollt man effektiv besser auf Lüfis mit höherem Druck setzen. Gibt da deutlich bessere, nur sind die halt meist auch bissel lauter. Doch iwie find ich mittlerweile schon bissel, dass das BQ Case nich twirklich soooo optimal für Waküs ist, wenn ich mir den Deckel so anschaue. Wäre vielleicht besser gewesen, wenn BQ da nen optionalen Deckel mit Mesh angeboten hät, um im Falle von Wakü den Deckel tauschen zu können (wie beim Aerocool DS200). So mit den wenigen Schlitzen hat man ja echt nur begrenzte Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hmm, ich habe 3 High-Speed und 4 "Normale"...

Wenn ich mit SW3 Push/Pull mache, dürfte das ja immerhin besser sein als z.B. nur Push mit Noctua oder so, oder irre ich mich da? 

Denn mit Noctua und Loops finde ich keine Push/Pull-Konfig., die nicht für Lärm ohne Ende sorgt.

edit: ok, super, wieder einen high-speed zu wenig... -.-


----------



## Chimera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Nun, ob dir Push/Pull viel, wenig oder überhaupt nix bringt, musst du wirklich selber testen. Denn nicht immer bringt es super-duper Verbesserungen. Hab vor dem Wechsel auf die SW3 mit 4 EKL WingBoost Push/Pull getestet und war eher enttäuscht, um wie wenig besser es kühlte. Bei geringer Drehzahl war der Unterschied kaum sichtbar, bei maximaler bissel mehr. Aaaaber die EKL sind eben auch nicht so der Hit, drum hat es keine allgemeingültige Aussagekraft. Die gibt es aber eben auch nicht, da muss man effektiv selber testen.
Denn mit Push/Pull nimmt auch meist das Laufgeräusch etwas zu (manche stören sich daran, andere merken es gar nicht). 4 Lüfis machen nun mal mehr Geräusche als 2  Aber fakt ist: seriös kann kein Mensch sagen, es bringt dir XY°C bei nur YZ dBA mehr/weniger Lärm, denn dies hängt von weit mehr als nur Lüfi, Radi und Case ab. Drum muss man es selber testen, um direkt vergleichen zu können. Ist dasselbe bei Luküs: nicht jeder Kühler profitiert von Push/Pull, bei manchen bringt es kaum was, bei anderen (grad mit engem Lamellenabstand) bringt es mehr.


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Vorteil hat Push-Pull bei extrem langsamen Lüftern oder dicken Radiatoren. Hatte mal an meinem 120er Radi verschiedene Lüfterkonfigurationen getestet.
Bei 50% Fanspeed der 120er D.F. Pressure Lüfter hat Push Pull nur 4°C bessere GPU Temperaturen gebracht. Bei 100% war es lediglich 1°C bessere Temperaturen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Hm, dann werde ich wohl als erstes mal mit 2 Noctua testen. Vorne ist halt der Nachteil, dass man sie in diesem Case vor oder hinter den Radiator setzen kann, man hat immer "Saug-Geräusche" bei Druck-stärkeren Lüftern. Ich weiß gar nicht, was in dem Fall ratsam wäre. Lüfter innen, die durch den Radiator und die Staubfilterung etc hindurch Luft anziehen oder Lüfter zwischenrein, also quasi Push, nur nicht so wirklich, da sie ja immernoch ziehen... ach, ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## DrDave (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

[Lüftertest/Optimierung] Accelero Hybrid III-120 auf 980 TI
Pull war bei meinem Test 5°C schlechter als Push und das bei 100% Fanspeed.
Von daher durch den Staubfilter pullen und dann durch den Radi pushen


----------



## Phaneroptera (9. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ok, danke, das wird dann der erste Versuch und dann sieht man mal weiter ob es mir überhaupt helfen könnte.

Danke Euch allen!


----------



## Chimera (10. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Übrigens, um das Mesh-Ansauggeräusch bissel zu reduzieren, kann man zwischen Case und Lüfis auch erst z.B. ne 5mm dicke Gummischeibe legen, damit der Lüfi nicht direkt aufliegt. Besser wäre noch bissel mehr, doch dann müsst man auch langsam nach längeren Schrauben gucken... Hab bei den Eloops gemerkt, was es ausmacht: direkt auf dem Mesh anliegend und durch die Front saugen, war es immer so ein unangenehmes Geräusch. Hab dann auf anraten eines Kollegen mal 7mm Distanzhülsen genommen (dank grosser Rc-Ersatzteilbox kein Problem  ), so dass der Lüfi eben nicht mehr direkt aufliegt und schon wurde das Geräusch besser. Hätte am liebsten auch mal mit 10mm getestet, doch da im Shinobi die HDDs im Wege sind, waren 7mm das Maximum, was ging.
Wobei auch nicht alle Drucklüfis gleich extrem reagieren. Kollege meinte, dass die 140er Eloops nicht ganz so krass auf ne Gitterfront reagieren wie meine 120er. Auch seine Noctua Redux sind da deutlich angenehmer (man hört sie zwar Luft bewegen, doch ist es kein unangenehmes Geräusch wie bei meinen Ellop).
Ein weiterer Vorteil, wenn du zwischen Case und Lüfis erst mal Distanzscheiben legst: der Radi wandert paar Millimeter mehr ins Case rein und du musst die Schläuche minimal weniger "strecken"  Frage mich gerade, ob ein Shroud zwischen Case und Lüfi das Geräusch eher positiv oder doch eher negativ beeinflussen würde. Kann gut sein, dass eswegen dem "Hohlraum" dann eher lauter wird, kann aber auch sein, dass es etwas leiser wird. Wäre cool, wenn jemand mit Shrouds in der Bastelkiste so was mal testen könnt


----------



## Scubaman (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Schau dazu mal in die aktuelle PCGH. Da ist der 2. Teil des Silent PC Berichts drin. Dort wurden auch 7mm Shrouds vor die Eloops im Frontteil gepackt (Gehäuse war ein Fractal Design R5, wenn ich mich nicht täusche), damit waren die Dinger dann leise (der ganze PC kam nur noch auf ca. 0,1 Sone).


----------



## Phaneroptera (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ich melde mich mal ganz kurz vom Tablet aus...

Die Montage ist ein Albtraum.

Vorne ist technisch in so einem Gehäuse aufgrund der Schlauchlänge schlicht nicht möglich.

Also oben. Ups, geht auch nicht. Muss erst das Gehäuse auseinandernehmen und das Mainboard zwei Stufen runter setzen.

Die Montage mit dieser Backplate hat mich dann auch noch geschockt...
Alles andere ist hochwertig, also wieso dort dann so einen Mist? 
WLP war trocken - für manche Käufer sicher unschön.
Schwierig, *extrem* unsicherer Anpressdruck, aaargh... Und ich habe schon viel montiert.

Jetzt muss ich den Rest meines Rechners wieder zusammen setzen. 

Airflow ist jetzt 2 Intake, 1 Exhaust. 
Falls es trotzdem schlimm wird und warme Luft ins Case zurück kommt gibt es halt noch einen Intake. 
Ein großes Dankeschön an be quiet! an dieser Stelle - kein Filter für den dritten Front-Lüfter bei so einem Case...
Ich muss wohl auf Überdruck gehen, falls es so jetzt nicht passt. Ist das einzige, was an dieser Stelle Sinn macht. 
Aber ich hoffe das passt jetzt. 

Der Radiator läuft dann mit zwei Loops (Push). Immerhin sind Ansaug-Geräusche jetzt kein Thema mehr.

Ich kann ja dann auch Bilder von der Katastrophe liefern.

Ich melde mich wieder wenn der PC läuft. *wink*


----------



## DrDave (11. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Läuft der PC denn immer noch nicht?
Wir hatten beim Kumpel auch eine Eisbaer im Deckel verbaut und das ging eigentlich ganz ok. Die WLP war aber auch ein Fall für die Tonne.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ergebnis:

Meine Temperaturen haben sich spektakulär verbessert! In etwa 10° bei Prime, auch bei leichtem OC mit den 4,5 GHz auf allen Kernen und je weiter ich alles auf normale Werte bringe, desto drastischer die Auswirkung - also wenn ich mit Undervolting, Takten etc fertig bin, bringt das bei Prime wohl mehr als 10° Besserung.

Aber: 

Das Pumpengeräusch ist ja grausam. Das soll angeblich eine leise Pumpe für eine AiO sein... dann will ich gar nicht wissen, wie solche Pumpen sonst klingen... 
Ich habe meine Lüfter und die der Grafikkarte hochgeschraubt, ohne dass es nötig gewesen wäre, um dieses "Surren" zu ertränken.

Also ein extrem positives Ergebnis mit einem sehr bitteren Beigeschmack, denn ohne die Pumpe wäre mein PC kaum wahrzunehmen, also wenn da nur ein leichtes Geräusch wäre und eben das Bisschen von meinen Lüftern. 
Stattdessen Lüfter auf wahrnehmbar hochdrehen, nur um dieses nervtötende Ding nicht so sehr zu hören... 

Und meine CPU weigert sich schon wieder, im Idle runter zu takten... -.-"


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Das Pumpengeräusch ist ja grausam. Das soll angeblich eine leise Pumpe für eine AiO sein... dann will ich gar nicht wissen, wie solche Pumpen sonst klingen...


Pumpen erzeugen eine Vibration und dies überträgt sich halt auf Gehäuse. Bei einer modularen Wasserkühlung sitzt die Pumpe nicht mit auf dem Kühler und kann so entkoppelt werden. So werden sie dann sehr leise bis sogar lautlos. Bei einer AIO kann die Pumpe mit dem Kühler halt nicht entkoppelt werden. Das einzige was du machen kannst ist die Pumpe mittels Netzteil mit 7v zu betreiben. Sollte dann etwas leiser sein.

Mir ist nur die Silent Loop von BQ als AIO bekannt die sehr leise sein soll.


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Du musst die Pumpe drosseln. PCGH hat in einem Heft über die Silentloops berichtet. Da haben sie geschrieben, dass die AIO erst gedrosselt sehr leise wird.


----------



## Threshold (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Die Silent Loops müssen immer mit 12 Volt laufen.


----------



## deepshades (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ergebnis:
> 
> Meine Temperaturen haben sich spektakulär verbessert! In etwa 10° bei Prime, auch bei leichtem OC mit den 4,5 GHz auf allen Kernen und je weiter ich alles auf normale Werte bringe, desto drastischer die Auswirkung - also wenn ich mit Undervolting, Takten etc fertig bin, bringt das bei Prime wohl mehr als 10° Besserung.
> 
> ...



Mahlzeit!

Wie sieht dein Setup denn jetzt aus? Bilder wären top, da ich aktuell auch enorme Temperaturprobleme in meinem Pro 900 habe.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Silent Loops müssen immer mit 12 Volt laufen.


In diesem Thema geht es nicht um die Silent Loop, sondern um die Eisbaer und die Drosselung bzw. die Spannungsangaben waren daher auch auf die Eisbaer bezogen. 

EDIT: Ok du hattest dich auf @EyRaptor bezogen, dann ist deine Aussage auch korrekt... Entschuldigung..


----------



## EyRaptor (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ups... ja. Lese mir zu viele Threads durch. Komme da dann manchmal durcheinander .


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Ja, dass AiO da nicht komplett lautlos sind wusste ich schon, das erwarte ich da nicht. Eigentlich ist das Geräusch ja auch nicht laut, aber es ist einfach nervig - wie eine Mücke neben dem Ohr.

Wird beim Drosseln auf 7V nicht auch die Leistung stark beeinträchtigt?

@deepshades: Werde ich nachher machen, also Bilder und so.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Beim Durchfluss macht es ab einer bestimmen Menge kein Großer unterschied aus.
Solle aber nicht unter einem bestimmten Wert fallen.

Bei mir würde es kaum ein Unterschied machen ob ich nun 65 l/h oder mehr habe. In der Regel sagt man das mindestens 30-40 l/h vorhanden sein sollten.
Bei 7V ist mir aber nicht bekannt wie weit der Durchfluss dadurch verringert wird, daher wirst du dies bezogen auf die Temperaturen austesten müssen.

Und bei den Temperaturen hat man im Grunde auch einen hohen Spielraum, denn alles was unter 80 Grad bleibt ist gut.
Erst ab 95-105 Grad wird es kritisch, bzw. würde die CPU herunter takten oder gar abschalten.

Die Temperaturen sind daher meist ein Kompromiss zwischen Lautstärke der Lüfter(Drehzahl) und der daraus resultierten Temperaturen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Also bei Prime in der neuesten Version ohne AVX Offset und mit 4,5 Turbo auf allen Kernen kann ich immer noch locker zu hohe Temps erreichen, aber das ist ja bei der CPU normal. Nach meiner Erfahrung passiert aber sogar bis knapp über 100° gar nichts (habe damals natürlich den Test dann immer gestoppt).

Für i7 Kaby Lake ist die neueste Prime-Version aber auch nicht wirklich aussagekräftig für "Normalverbraucher". Ich finde 26.6 ist da die bessere Wahl, reicht da aus und dort habe ich jetzt maximal 72-75°. D.h. Zocken wird kühl. 

Übrigens wollte ich noch sagen, dass das mit der Lautstärke vielleicht etwas zu stark als Meckern rüberkommt, ich muss klar sagen, dass ich viel froher über die Temperaturen bin und nehme das "gerne" in Kauf. Nur die Art des Geräusches ist eben etwas eklig. Man gewöhnt sich dran.

edit: Ich finde "alles, was unter 80 bleibt, ist gut" muss man für einen 7700k (oder die neueren allgemein) etwas modifizieren, das galt bisher bei allen meinen CPUs, aber hier ist das etwas schwieriger. Es geht gerade einfach hitziger zu, Intel kratzt da am Limit.

edit: Ok, habe es geschafft die Pumpe auf 7.20V, ca. 1900rpm, zu drosseln, jetzt ist das Geräusch im geschlossenen Gehäuse absolut kein Problem mehr. Zu früh gemeckert, Schande über mich. Denn es sieht nicht danach aus, als hätte man da keinen spürbaren Leistungsunterschied.

@deepshades: Jetzt sind etwas bessere Bilder da. Und wie gesagt, Konfiguration ist 1 eLoop hinten als Exhaust sowie 2 als Push für den Radiator und Vorne 2 SW3 als Intake. Scheint für das Case zu funktionieren bei mir. Aber ist noch etwas zu früh um das richtig beurteilen zu können.

Was auf Dauer ein Problem werden könnte ist die Grafikkarte. Ich musste für die AiO ja das Mainboard versetzen, dadurch musste die Soundkarte weiter hoch und alles rutscht näher ans Netzteil. Also bekommt die Karte da jetzt nicht mehr wirklich gescheit frische Luft. Notfalls noch +1 Intake.
Mal abwarten, aber die Zotac ist von der Kühlung her so überdimensioniert, dass sie das wahrscheinlich wegstecken kann...

*edit: 

So, nachdem ich jetzt alles konfiguriert habe und ein paar Kleinigkeiten beseitigt habe... das Bärchen ist sehr leise und kaum wahrnehmbar - beim Zocken wird es von der Grafikkarte übertönt und die ist auch nicht wirklich laut. Airflow passt, kein Stau, keine hohe Innentemperatur.
Außerdem habe ich ich nun, nachdem ich meinen 7700k etwas gezügelt habe, Spannungen eingestellt habe und so weiter, Temperaturen, die ich mir nie erhofft hätte. In der neuesten Prime95-Version bleibe ich unter 70°. Das ist für meinen nicht geköpften Hitzkopf abnormal. 
In der Theorie und nach allen meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen und allen Tests im Internet sollte diese AiO kaum besser sein als meine Olymp, NH-D15s, R1, Genesis und mehr. Das ist ein sehr seltsames Ding mit Kaby Lake. Mich würde wirklich interessieren, wieso es da einige Fälle wie mich gibt, die mit dem bloßen Umstieg von Luft auf Wasser solche Erfolge erreichen. Auf jeden Fall muss ich zunächst mal nicht Köpfen.

Vielen Dank an Alle, die mir hier geholfen haben! *


----------



## EyRaptor (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Eisbär 280 + Dark Base 900 Pro*

Schön wenn du jetzt so gute Ergebnisse erzielst


----------

